# a lame art shop of Lame art ((CLOSED))



## Jamborenium (Jan 19, 2015)

*✖STATUS✖
CLOSED
*



 
[td]*✖Rules✖*

1. be patient for the love that is all all good and holy be patient
I am f!cking slow okay, and sometimes I like to draw what I want when I want
and there are times where I'll take a break from drawing for a few days because of art blockage
and depression

2. Please do not pay me first, I prefer to get the drawing done first before I am payed
I hate making someone wait after they pay, not to mention it makes me feel stressed out cause
I feel like I have to hurry and get the drawing done. 

3. please provide a ref, no ref no image
and no I do not do descriptions, I do not want to end up messing the character up
and getting their design way off. so please give me an image ref of the character you want

4. I will draw, ACNL mayors and villagers, as well as original characters.[/td]​

*✖Form✖*
there is none just tell me what you want me to draw for you simple as that


*✖Price✖*
500TBT bells for the starting price
an additional 100 for any extra characters




Spoiler: art example













*✖To do list✖*
1-for emmatheweirdo 
2-for Astro0
3-for kesttang
4-for Chibi.Hoshi 
5-for buuunii 
6-for pengutango 
7-for Amissapanda




Spoiler: finished drawings


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 19, 2015)

Could you draw my lovelies?


Spoiler: Ref














They are in love. Feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings. <3

600 tbt bells right?

-------------

Oh wait, is it open or is it opening soon. I am derp confused lol.


----------



## Virals (Jan 19, 2015)

ahh omg rad
my mayor for 500 btb? ; v;


Spoiler: ref









 pants are just brown not that ugly vomit brown/green cries


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

OMFG UHM MYSELF FROM HERE PICK ANYOUTFIT OMFG http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...！-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP&p=4442743#post4442743 I LOVE YOUR ART ///crys


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 19, 2015)

@Hoshi
oh no it's indeed open now because I decided 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also shop is now closed since all slots have been filled
will open when I'm done with all current request​


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> oh no it's indeed open now because I decided



Q-Q I have a chance at a spot


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 19, 2015)

Fffffffffffff, I missed it kms ;w; I will be lurking! I'm obsessed with your art bby <333 ilu


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm streaming <3​
Offline​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 20, 2015)

>working on drawing
>computer shuts down
>didn't save
>lost a good amount of progress.





at least I saved part of the lineart in advance but still whyyyy​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 20, 2015)

I know the feel... *pat pat* ;;



Nebudelic said:


> I'm streaming <3​
> Offline​


*forever cries*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 20, 2015)

Virals said:


> ahh omg rad
> my mayor for 500 btb? ; v;
> 
> 
> ...






I hope they look okay (｡?╹A╹｀｡)​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

Rise


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg i love your art, i have an OC that i think would look so good in your style! Is there any chance you could message me when slots open? If thats too much of a bother then no worries! Ill just be on the look out


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Omg i love your art, i have an OC that i think would look so good in your style! Is there any chance you could message me when slots open? If thats too much of a bother then no worries! Ill just be on the look out


sure I can message you 030 it's no problem


----------



## Virals (Jan 21, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I hope they look okay (｡?╹A╹｀｡)​


Oh my god yessSSS I always imagine my mayor running around and starting shet and this is absolutely PERFECT ヽ(；▽；)ノ thank u soooo much


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

No problem <3 I'm glad you like it ( ?◡‿ゝ◡`)​


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 21, 2015)

These are great! Your style is really neat. : ) Nice work!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm streaming
actually nvm​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I'm streaming
> actually nvm​


Nooooooooo! *cries*

I was about to enter, crap. So close.


----------



## jupisan (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice style of art.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Nooooooooo! *cries*
> 
> I was about to enter, crap. So close.



sorry my insecurities started to kick up ;w; 

@Jupisan
Thank you <3​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> sorry my insecurities started to kick up ;w;​


Oh I totally understand. I get the feel sometimes streaming. ^^;


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> OMFG UHM MYSELF FROM HERE PICK ANYOUTFIT OMFG http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...！-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP&p=4442743#post4442743 I LOVE YOUR ART ///crys








here you go <3
dear Gawd I hope I drew the right character​


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> here you go <3
> dear Gawd I hope I drew the right character​



YOU DID!!! BRB FANGIRLING AHHHHH IN SO HAPPY OMG AHHH


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 22, 2015)

ahh can't wait until you open again c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 23, 2015)

WIP​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 23, 2015)

ugh im so tired but im afraid you'll open while im sleeping ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> WIP​



also this is too good cx i love it! <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 23, 2015)

I probably wont open again until next week​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 23, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I probably wont open again until next week​



oooh okok thanks for telling me! i can go get some sleep then cx


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 23, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> oooh okok thanks for telling me! i can go get some sleep then cx



yes get some sleep don't be like me and stay up for 2 days lol​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 23, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> also this is too good cx i love it! <3








Freaking amazing! I love it so far eeeeeek! Good job!

Also I still can't believe you do this stuff in paint!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 23, 2015)

post removed​


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 24, 2015)

Streaming come and join
also I'm on skype so you might wanna mute the stream or you can listen to to me and my friends talk it's up to you​

Livestream is being an a55​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Streaming come and join
> also I'm on skype so you might wanna mute the stream or you can listen to to me and my friends talk it's up to you​


I guess I missed it again, says offline. XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Could you draw my lovelies?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> ...








Finish. <3​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 24, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Finish. <3​


*runs down the street screaming "I LOVE IT"*
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 24, 2015)

and that finishes all current request <3
to everyone who received a piece I am really happy that you enjoyed your drawings <3

anyhoo Shop will re-open on Monday so if you're interested keep an eye out uwu​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 24, 2015)

*lurks the heck out of this thread*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 24, 2015)

ya know f-it I decided to open before Monday,since I'm having fun drawing other people's characters
so 10 slots shall be open starting now.

first come first serve like always, make sure to read the rules before making a request​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey bro, could you do a couple art? It's me and my fiance. I'll offer around 600 BTB. Thank ya!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 24, 2015)

starting price is 500 BTB
an extra 100 for any additional character so your cost would add up to 600 actually
I could always be nice and say sure why not I'll take 400, but that wouldn't be fair to those
who have payed full price for their request.​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 24, 2015)

okok would you do irl refs? i would love one of my bf and i c:


Spoiler: ref



main refs: {x}

eye color: his are dark brown, mine are dark blue-ish green

shoes: him {x} me {x}

clothes: both of us just wear jeans, his would be lighter jeans and mine would be a darker denim
as for shirts, we're both nerdy so any kind of tee with nintendo characters would work. zelda, pokemon, or mario mainly cx
or just simple colored t-shirts. probably green for him and pink for me. if you do this, feel free to add a little lace to mine~

other info: 
i am about an inch taller
my glasses are actually thicker and grey, not brown (i got new ones)
his hair is usually kinda messy

poses: well, i'm usually leaning on him or kissing his cheek and holding his hand, anything like that works!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> starting price is 500 BTB
> an extra 100 for any additional character so your cost would add up to 600 actually
> I could always be nice and say sure why not I'll take 400, but that wouldn't be fair to those
> who have payed full price for their request.​



600 BTB will do it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Forgive me if this was asked already, but I couldn't find any info on it in the first post so---

Do you do ACNL villagers?


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

ooh yay! I'd love for you to draw my character Noi for 500tbt!


Spoiler:  Noi






















 amazingly cute image by queertactics!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 25, 2015)

@emmatheweirdo 
I can try but warning I might end up f!cking it up a bit lol

@Amissapanda
why yes I do, I should edit my rules a bit

@Astro0
will do, that character is really rad​


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> @emmatheweirdo
> I can try but warning I might end up f!cking it up a bit lol
> 
> @Amissapanda
> ...



thank you! i cannot wait to see it


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> @emmatheweirdo
> I can try but warning I might end up f!cking it up a bit lol​



pfffft, your style is so rad though! i'm sure it would look amazing ;3;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> @emmatheweirdo
> I can try but warning I might end up f!cking it up a bit lol
> 
> @Amissapanda
> ...



Awesome, thanks! 

And just one more question before I place an order: Do you have an extra character limit?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 25, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> And just one more question before I place an order: Do you have an extra character limit?



nope 030


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 25, 2015)

if/when you stream mine, i would love to watch by the way <333


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Ahhhh, this is gonna be a doozy then! XD;; But your art is so fab, I can't resist.

I'd like to order for my mayor + her whole town of villagers.

Mayor Reference:


Spoiler














If not clear from the pictures, her eyes are a *blue-green*.

Reference image by XCrain.

Reference image by Allison.






Pixel by Emzy!

Character blurb: Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.



*Villagers in Mirage*: Fang, Diana, Beau, Cookie, Skye, Julian, Felicity, Marshal, Kid Cat, and Maelle. (They can all be seen below in my signature.)

Villager pairings I like: Fang/Diana, Beau/Cookie, Julian/Skye (These don't have to be included. Just putting them out there!)

What they're wearing/doing is completely up to you, unless you want some kind of theme to run with. Something spring-themed or valentine's day themed could be fun, but you're more than welcome to take any artistic path with it you like!

Total price: 1500 TBT

Thank you for considering!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 25, 2015)

will do, it may take a while though lol since i might have to take breaks from it in between :'3
hope you don't mind that​


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> will do, it may take a while though lol since i might have to take breaks from it in between :'3
> hope you don't mind that​



Thank you very much for accepting! : ) And I don't mind in the slightest! Take all the time you need - and I mean that sincerely. I'm more than fine with waiting as long as I need to.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh crap I missed this, thought you were opening Monday. Oh well. XD



Nebudelic said:


> ya know f-it I decided to open before Monday,since I'm having fun drawing other people's characters
> so 10 slots shall be open starting now.
> 
> first come first serve like always, make sure to read the rules before making a request​


Wait, there are 10 slots?? XD
May I order?

------

Well here goes if I can lol.

Could you draw my Mayor and Mitzi the villager?



Spoiler: Mayor Ref













Spoiler: Mitzi


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 25, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh crap I missed this, thought you were opening Monday. Oh well. XD
> 
> 
> Wait, there are 10 slots?? XD
> ...


okee dokee will do
also I never siad this but ahhhh you're using my art as your avi
That makes me happy <3​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

*peeks head in*
Could I order ma baby zombie?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *peeks head in*
> Could I order ma baby zombie?


why yes you may just link a ref uwu​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> okee dokee will do
> also I never siad this but ahhhh you're using my art as your avi
> That makes me happy <3​


You're art is amazing <3
Said what lol, *is half awake*


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> why yes you may just link a ref uwu​



YaaaAAAAAAAASSSSS THANK

My no name zombee !
I saw some of the bloody stuff you had before so I'm excited ;A;


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 25, 2015)

bump

still a few spots left if anyone else is interested.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2015)

Such a unique style and I would love a group pic of my lovely, new OCs~ :3 Think they'll come out pretty neat in your style.

*Olive:* *[x]*

*Aurelia:* *[x]*

*Sapphira:* *[x]*

Think the total would be 700 right?

-------------------------------------------

*EDIT:* Forgot to add two things:

- I don't care on their placement, so have fun with it~ :3 If you need help with a concept or poses, please feel free to ask me. 

- Could the pic be at least 900px tall?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 26, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Such a unique style and I would love a group pic of my lovely, new OCs~ :3 Think they'll come out pretty neat in your style.
> 
> *Olive:* *[x]*
> 
> ...



can do

and I can try getting it that height as best as I can. 
I kinda have a habit of drawing too big, though I guess if I do I can always resize it​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

Aye whenever you get to my request, would you be able to stream it? c:


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 26, 2015)

sure I can stream it 0w0
what times are you normally on? that way I can make sure I stream it when you're on lol​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> sure I can stream it 0w0
> what times are you normally on? that way I can make sure I stream it when you're on lol​



im on crazy different hours~ usually at night though so like 8pm-whatever am EST time~ cx


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 26, 2015)

Senpai I would request more but idk if I should. 
Let me know how your feeling for comish. /3\


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> can do
> 
> and I can try getting it that height as best as I can.
> I kinda have a habit of drawing too big, though I guess if I do I can always resize it​



I don't mind larger pics, so if it's larger than that, I'll take it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 26, 2015)

@Emma
alrighty then, I'm normally up at night anyways because of insomnia c':

@Luckypinch
if you want to commish another drawing You can
I don't mind really.​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 27, 2015)

drawings my take awhile, depression has hit me like baseball bat, and I'm not sure if I want to draw anything for a few days, hell I'm not sure if I want to do anything in general but who cares about that really, so yeah taking a few day hiatus, once I feel like drawing again I'll start working on the request

I'm sorry.​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> drawings my take awhile, depression has hit me like baseball bat, and I'm not sure if I want to draw anything for a few days, hell I'm not sure if I want to do anything in general but who cares about that really, so yeah taking a few day hiatus, once I feel like drawing again I'll start working on the request
> 
> I'm sorry.​



That's okay! Just feel better <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 27, 2015)

Take care of yourself! It's no reason to apologize. Health and well-being always come before art or any other hobby.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 29, 2015)

Take care man. Feel better soon! Keep ya head up!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

welp I took a long enough break
time for me to stop being a lazy loser and actually start working on these​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> welp I took a long enough break
> time for me to stop being a lazy loser and actually start working on these​



aw yay!! glad to see you back <333


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

guys I'm throwing in the towel I don't think I will ever draw anything as great as this ever again
it was good run my friends​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> guys I'm throwing in the towel I don't think I will ever draw anything as great as this ever again
> it was good run my friends​



OMG R O F L
that is prime


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> guys I'm throwing in the towel I don't think I will ever draw anything as great as this ever again
> it was good run my friends​



bootiful


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 2, 2015)

Good to see you back again. : ) I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 10, 2015)

here's a preview of a current WIP, I thought it was about time I got working on these


​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Hi worm XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 10, 2015)

buuunii said:


> YaaaAAAAAAAASSSSS THANK
> 
> My no name zombee !
> I saw some of the bloody stuff you had before so I'm excited ;A;


I finished your request hope you like




​
- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Dork (Feb 10, 2015)

hOLy frick im choking


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

10/10

I am lost in red text, where am I.

-----

BTW, awesome.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 10, 2015)

IM DYING OH MY GOD AHAHHAAHAHA
I FORGOT ABOUT THIS AND IT WAS SUCH A LOVELY SURPRISE TO LOG BACK INTO


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 10, 2015)

@buuunii
You're welcome
sorry for making you wait :'3​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 10, 2015)

brb crying okok wow


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

That copy pasta is literally the best hands down, hearing the people on Acapela's is just too good.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 18, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> ooh yay! I'd love for you to draw my character Noi for 500tbt!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Noi
> ...







and done sorry for the wait umu

ugh sorry that I didn't do them justice I can't draw creepy characters​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 18, 2015)

you know what screw it I'm not even going to bother finishing these
hate me if you want I can care less, no one really gives a sh!t about my art
and I'm sure people are going to come and say that's not true and all that crap like
they always do but all in all that's bullsh!t people only started caring about my art 
when I started doing request, I bet if I never even started doing commissions no one would even
pay any mind to my art. well maybe only a few people but besides those few no one really even gives a flying f!ck 

also yeah like I said I'm no longer going to bother finishing any of these
and good thing I don't have people pay for first because If I did then I would be feel guilty 
but since I don't no guilt what so ever c:
​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 18, 2015)

Pssh, say what you want but I've always loved your art.

And imo you shouldn't have to feel like others enjoy your art to be happy. So long as you like it that's all that matters. If you don't like it don't do it.

Maybe it's not really my place to say but whatevs. I hit the button and now this post is here.
I speak my mind like that.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 18, 2015)

Nebu said:


> you know what screw it I'm not even going to bother finishing these
> hate me if you want I can care less, no one really gives a sh!t about my art
> and I'm sure people are going to come and say that's not true and all that crap like
> they always do but all in all that's bullsh!t people only started caring about my art
> ...



Oh Nebs. I will always love your art!  Anyways. I'll always be you #1 fan


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

Do what you want that makes you feel comfortable, even if it results to closing your shop.

I myself took down my pixels thread because I felt it was comfortable to look for constructive feedback elsewhere as TBT wasn't offering alot of "This could be done to fix it" and other stuff, while I did appreciate and the positive responses like "Nice work!" and "Really nice! love it!" I didn't feel like I was going to progress far, I'd love to eventually be involved with projects in the game industry, it'd be really nice but I can't be doing that till I feel I'm truly happy with my work.

I don't disrespect you for calling it quits with commissions, as you said, they didn't pay you yet so you have the rights to cancel them.

However your views are the opposite for mine (in terms of how it's done) People liked seeing my stuff when I wasn't offering commissions or freebies, but when I was offering freebies and discussion about commissions, it all flanked and nobody wanted any of it.

While I can't make things better for you, I hope your choice is the best choice for you.



Luckypinch said:


> Oh Nebs. I will always love your art! Your Senpai. Anyways. I'll always be you #1 fan


No offense but how is calling Nebu your "Senpai" going to help in this matter?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh Nebs. I will always love your art! Your Senpai. Anyways. I'll always be you #1 fan



I know you mean well
but I honestly don't like people calling me Senpai.​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 21, 2015)

eh I'd feel terrible if I didn't do these since I said I'd do them so I shall do them
however I will take my sweet ass time though. 

I'm sorry​


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

If you're not up to it, don't worry about it! There's no need to feel guilty or bad about it. Like you said, no payments were made, so you don't have to feel responsible for anything.

Do whatever it is you feel comfortable with!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 22, 2015)

yeah I know but i feel like I already have a bad enough rep on these forums
I'd rather not make it worse

plus not doing these will end up weighing on my conscious
I know I said I didn't care but in reality I do, I just tend to say sh!t I don't mean
when I get depressed like everyone else. 

so yeah I'm going to choose to do these, though like I said I'll be taking
my time cause I  like drawing what I want when I want.​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 25, 2015)

hey guys I decided
that once I finish all these commissions
I'm goin to start doing these for IGB

don't worry all ones I haven't finished
yet will still be for TBTbells _((speaking of which
I should see if anyone would care to part some IGB 
for some TBTbells since I heard some people do that here))_

anywho for IGB does 1 mil seems like too much?
or too lil? I myself think Too much but I have a bad
habit of undermining myself c: so I need other people's
opinions​


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 25, 2015)

Nebu said:


> hey guys I decided
> that once I finish all these commissions
> I'm goin to start doing these for IGB
> 
> ...



Way to little. 3-5 mill atleast.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 25, 2015)

In my opinion, 1mil is WAY too little. I'm not sure if you're aware of the exchange rates or not, but 100TBT = anywhere from 7mil to 12mil IGB, depending on the offers. 

I'd gladly part with IGB if I had any, but I have very little, so I hope the TBT will still suffice. You can get pretty great amounts of IGB for selling TBT in the Marketplace for the rates above, though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2015)

Nebu said:


> _((speaking of which I should see if anyone would care to part some IGB for some TBTbells since I heard some people do that here))_


Bruh, I could just like, give you bells for free


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

Holy sh!t lol I should really work on these again wow
also holy crap I've been up since 10:00 AM yesterday and now it's 7:30 AM lol


----------

